# Lexus IS300 sportcross



## y0aimee

Here are some shots from a recent shoot I did of my friend's car.  Wagons are sexxyyy!

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## Parkerman

I like all of them except the first one... Only thing I don't like about it is the dead space at the bottom. Other than that.. keep up the awesome work.


----------



## dragon12

^ i agree 
But other than that i like it alot


----------

